# Access Control Systems



## CharlsClark (Mar 21, 2017)

In the hospitality  sector now, the people is moving toward access control system by key cards and electronic locks which is very common these day. The rfid technology has brought more secure and user friendly hotel locks.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh, and which ones are you selling?


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2017)

Paul Sweet said:


> Oh, and which ones are you selling?



His web site is under his profile


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2017)

CharlsClark said:


> In the hospitality  sector now, the people is moving toward access control system by key cards and electronic locks which is very common these day. The rfid technology has brought more secure and user friendly hotel locks.





http://www.pspcards.com/contact-us/


Plus out of US

Will leave it to powers to be to decide


----------

